# Absturz: Tara Reid unten - ohne Höschen?



## Mandalorianer (1 Aug. 2010)

*Oh man, mal wieder eine Promidame, die zu tief ins Glas geschaut hat und auch untenrum zu tiefe Einblicke gewährt.* Schauspielerin Tara Reid (34), die ja eigentlich Abstinenz geschworen hatte, konnte die Finger mal wieder nicht vom Alkohol lassen. 

Auf der Party ihres Ex-Verlobten Michael Axtmann (25) in St. Tropez, ließ sich die Blondine hemmungslos gehen. Total zerzaust, mit verschmierter Schminke und glasigen Augen tanzte sie wohl etwas zu wild. *Ihr kurzes Kleid schob sich so hoch, dass die umstehenden Fotografen einen Blick unters Röckchen werfen konnten.* Und wie immer wird natürlich auch in Taras Fall gerätselt: *Trägt sie Unterwäsche oder ist sie unten ohne? Möglich natürlich, dass ihr Slip fleischfarben ist und es deshalb so nackig aussieht.* Allerdings sollte man eigentlich gar nicht erst so tiefe Einblicke in die Privatsphäre der Stars erhalten, dann würde sich diese Frage auch nicht stellen. 

Schade, dass Tara wieder so abgestürzt ist. *Ob die Trennung von Michael für ihren erhöhten Alkoholkonsum verantwortlich ist?* Schließlich ist es eine unangenehme Situation mit dem Ex feiern zu gehen und möglich auch, dass sie die gelöste Verlobung noch nicht überwunden hat.

*Mensch Tara Du bist doch ein grosses Mädchen ...

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Geldsammler (1 Aug. 2010)

Man weiß ja mittlerweile, wie das mit erfolglosen Hollywood-Stars endet. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das je ändern wird.


----------



## krawutz (2 Aug. 2010)

Ist doch praktisch : allzeit bereit.


----------



## Q (2 Aug. 2010)

wenn die Karre erst mal im Dreck ist... Schad drum. Hoffentlich findet so jemand ein Umfeld, welches wirklich hilfreich ist....


----------



## armin (2 Aug. 2010)

:thx:


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

Wir wollen doch lieber solche abgestürzten Stars als diese zugeknöpften eingebildeten Zicken


----------



## Kukicha (10 Aug. 2010)

Iwie fehlt mir da das bild dazu :3


----------



## JayP (11 Aug. 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, ist die Hochzeit mit dem Millionärssöhnchen doch nicht zu Stande gekommen, weil Frau Reid den Ehevertrag nicht unterzeichen wollte.

Scheint bis jetzt aber noch keinen anderen gefunden zu haben der Ihr das Jet Set Leben ermöglicht.

Also kann sie ja nur eines machen: Zurück zum EX Goldesel und Blank ziehen.

Alles andere (arbeiten oder so) wäre ja quatsch :rock:

Obwohl ist nicht der Loddar M jetzt auch wieder Single und sucht ein neues Mädel für tiefer gehenede Gespräche


----------



## Flyinggecko (12 Aug. 2010)

hier sind die Bilder von der Party


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2010)

mach mal den Stern wech


----------

